# Mes applications ne s'ouvrent plus



## Johannie86 (4 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un iPod touch 3G, logiciel version 3.1.2. 
Depuis quelques temps, lorsque j'essaie d'ouvrir mes applications téléchargées du AppStore, la fenêtre de l'application s'ouvre et se ferme. 
J'ai essayé de désinstaller et réinstalle l'App, d'en downloader une nouvelle pour essayer et toujours rien!

Vous avez des idées?  

Merci


----------



## twinworld (4 Janvier 2010)

vous avez éteint l'ipod pour l'initialiser ? presser cinq secondes sur la touche en haut de l'appareil.


----------



## Johannie86 (4 Janvier 2010)

Non, ça ne marche pas.

D'autres idées?


----------



## fandipod (8 Janvier 2010)

Moi je crois savoir il faut que tu ailles t'identifier l'appstore avant d'ouvrir l'appli!! Tiens moi au courant! Pour d'autres problèmes me contacter à fandipod@gmail.com!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2010)

fandipod a dit:


> Moi je crois savoir il faut que tu ailles t'identifier l'appstore avant d'ouvrir l'appli!! Tiens moi au courant! Pour d'autres problèmes me contacter à fandipod@gmail.com!!


Pssst, les forums, c'est fait pour aider&#8230; sur les forums&#8230; par pour filer son mail pour aider "par derrière".
Si le problème persiste et qu'il est résolu ici, ceux qui auront le même problème trouveront une réponse&#8230; sinon, ils ne trouveront qu'un mail.

C'est si dur que ça de résister à proposer ses "services" sur un forum de ce type ? 

Y'a des boules rouges qui se perdent&#8230;


----------



## tombom (9 Janvier 2010)

+1 eseldorm , surtout que c'est pas la premiere fois...


----------



## fandipod (9 Janvier 2010)

Oh les ga il faut se calme!! Si vous voulez vous expliquer venez en parler en privée et non pas sur un forum!! On est là pour aider les gens et non pas engueuler les autres!!! Ca marche dans l'autre sens pfffff


----------



## tombom (9 Janvier 2010)

on s'engueule pas.. et inutile d'envoyer des MP pour ca...
ceci dit, tu pourrais comprendre que si chacun fait sa pub, tu tue le forum... d'une part.
en plus, on sait qu'il vaut mieux avoir plusieurs avis etc... 
(pour finir tu fais deja de la pub dans ta signature..) 

pas de soucis


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)

Ouais, mais on aide en public, pas en privé.
T'es pas sur le forum pour démarcher


----------



## edwina (26 Janvier 2010)

en attendant avec tous vos blabla personne a donner un bon conseil pour son probleme 
moi j ai le meme depuis hier
j ai installer des application , j ai pu les ouvrir hier mai depui ce matin kan je clique dessu il s ouvre et se referme aussi tot
svp pouvez vous m aider sans vous engueuler bisous a tous


----------



## tombom (26 Janvier 2010)

as tu lu en entier le post  et essayé toutes les solution proposées ...


----------



## helenedu21 (26 Janvier 2010)

J'ai eu un ipod touch pour noël et il marchait très bien jusqu'a la semaine dernière. Sa a commencé par un écran tout blanc, j'ai appuyer longtemps sur le bouton éteindre et sa a marché, il s'est réinitialiser et depuis je télécharge des applications et elle se "quittent" tout de suite. J'ai fait tout ce que vous m'avez dit et rien. Help svp !


----------



## tombom (26 Janvier 2010)

fais une restauration depuis itunes, mais pas a partir d'une copie de sauvegarde


----------

